# 2012 Turbos- mandatory 19" and Bi-Xenon?



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Just got an email from the dealership about my order on my 2012 Turbo Beetle with sunroof, sound and nav, Reef Blue. 

And I quote: 

"We got the call back on order. Volkswagen is requiring P1T which is Bi-xennon head lamps and 19 inch wheel package on all 2012 Turbos. This option package retails for $1000, dealer cost is $860. 
We would sell at dealer cost to you. " 


Has anyone else been told this? I think they are trying to pull a fast one on me or something. I don't want this OPTION. I have seen others get their Turbo Beetles without this option. Am I wrong? 

Please let me know. 

Matthew


----------



## shoeboxjoe (Jun 19, 2010)

I have not heard this although we did choose that package with our order.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The vwusa order site has three specific Turbo variations that can be ordered. Since 
mine was the entry level turbo I was able to order it with 18" wheels and no power 
roof or special sound system. If I remember correctly, the two 'step-up' variations 
are only available with 19" wheels and power roof/sound system packages with the 
highest variation also adding leather seats .


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> The vwusa order site has three specific Turbo variations that can be ordered. Since
> mine was the entry level turbo I was able to order it with 18" wheels and no power
> roof or special sound system. If I remember correctly, the two 'step-up' variations
> are only available with 19" wheels and power roof/sound system packages with the
> highest variation also adding leather seats .


 Went back to the vwusa site and noticed that the 19" wheels are only offered on the 
'top of the line model' and once you order them, that $1000 Bi-xenon package is a 
must.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, I get that the 19" wheels and Bi-Xenon headlights come together as a package. That is not my issue. My issue is the dealership saying that VW is telling them that all Turbos have to have these items on the car. The brochure and the website list them as options and are not REQUIRED. 

Just wanted to know if others were getting this from the dealership or if they are just trying to get more out of me...


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

After and only AFTER production week 42 it is forced. Last time i checked this is not production week 42, no where close in fact. So right now it is simply an option and they are bull****ting you.


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Can you tell me where you read this? I don't see why they would start doing this when they printed the brochures saying otherwise.


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

The order guide i used to order my car at the dealership said in red under the xenon and 19" package "Forced option after production week 42" Which was confirmed by the dealer.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Interesting development. Anyone know when Week 42 is? 

I think my biggest complaint has been needing to get the highest trim level to get the xenons. So if I'm understanding this correctly, the 'base' turbo will have the 18" wheels and the standard headlights, then the sunroof/sound will have the 19's and xenons, and the sunroof/sound/nav adds leather and nav?


----------



## dk601h (Jul 5, 2011)

Get the xenons man its going to be an amazing option 

Not only will it show people that you dont have the base, but it helps with visibility about 40%. 

I didnt think i wanted them either on the GTI but man o man will i never buy a car without them now. I think leather will be the same type of feature going forward after this beetle


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I would just get the package in all honesty. The xenons are awesome on the Beetles & if you don't want the wheels just sell them and make some extra $$$$. I am somewhat in the same boat because I am ordering a turbo fully loaded just to get the headlight & wheel package. I do not want the navigation whatsoever so once I take order of the car I'll be taking the headunit out and selling it. Its honestly a win win situation. You get the awesome headlights & sell the 19's you don't want for something more your taste. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

I do want the headlights as I was planning on buying them aftermarket. I don't want the 19" wheels though. They cost too much to replace ($350-400 per tire) and who wants to go through the hassle of having to sell them when I get them and get the wheels I wanted originally. 

I sent an email to the dealership asking that they just charge me the cost of the Bi-Xenon headlamps and when the car comes they can swap out the 19s for the 18s on another Beetle and they can sell them to someone who wants them. 

Will wait to hear back from them about that.


----------



## KevinVW509 (Sep 30, 2011)

To clarify, is this only manditory for Turbo's ordered with Sunroof, Sound and Nav? I was planning on Sunroof and Sound, but no Nav. I really don't want 19'' wheels, or the fancy headlights that cost hundreds or thousands of dollars to replace. 

Anybody have more information?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Go to the www.vwusa site and build the exact car you want. As you are going 
through the building process you will note each progressive step tells you what 
you can order. If things don't pop-up under the model you're building then you'll 
have to check the more expensive models to see if they pop-up for ordering 
there.


----------

